# PV yellow pages



## HugoUribe (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am a new member and looking forward to move down to Puerto Vallarta soon. I have visited many times with my family and love it so much that we are now looking into moving to PV. I currently own my own plumbing business and are planning to sell it and move to a warmer climate. I live in Wisconsin and the winters are brutal. I have been trying to get some information on getting my hands on a PV yellow pages with no luck. I am asking for some help if someone can help me out on this matter. I am more than happy to pay for any cost related to getting my hands on one. If anyone currently living in PV can help me out with this, I will be more than great full for any help. Thanks


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I am moving your post to the Mexico section.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Might help a bit if you say what you are looking for

Vallarta Nickle Ads -- Mano a Mano - Anuncios Clasificados de Puerto Vallarta

Jalisco seccion amarilla -- http://www.seccionamarilla.com.mx/jalisco


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You are trading miserable winters for miserable summers, or, do you plan to have a second home in the central highlands for the summer escape so common with coastal expats?


----------

